# What could this be?



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some of you may remember I had a pot of turkey drippings fall off the handle at Thanksgiving. So I find this Christmas gift with my name on it. Wonder what it could be?









mjb.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

A watering can??


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It’s a bicycle seat, you know, one of those racing style leather covered tongue depressors, right?


----------



## Chef rick (Dec 19, 2018)

It looks like a small sauce pan


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Well.... What was it?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Meant to post a photo, it is indeed a saucepan to replace the broken one. Have yet to use it, though, maybe soon.

mjb.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

A certain lamp?
Don't over-polish it!


----------

